# Me again



## Mark. (Aug 5, 2018)

looking for help in finding where to ask questions on the value of red cedar. Forgive me if I am in the wrong for asking the question on this forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 5, 2018)

Mark, I loved this here, more people will see it in this forum. Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 5, 2018)

@Mike1950 - maybe...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2018)

What , are you buying or selling? Description


----------



## Mark. (Aug 5, 2018)

I never have bought nor sold any cedar, nor any other wood product that I have sawed. Only after I have altered it from its original state. But I was ask to sell some, guess my touch ant what it use to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2018)

Mark. said:


> I never have bought nor sold any cedar, nor any other wood product that I have sawed. Only after I have altered it from its original state. But I was ask to sell some, guess my touch ant what it use to be.


Eastern red cedar? I am probably not the right guy. I was thinking western


----------



## Mark. (Aug 6, 2018)

Crazy me. I never said what type of cedar I was asking about. So use to everyone knowing where I was born & raised & the only type of Cedar in or around Frog Eye is the South Eastern Red Cedar. Sorry for making it clear. I do thank You for Your time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 6, 2018)

I just checked the price list at Rick Hearne's site and he is asking $4.00 per bf for dried aromatic cedar. This is the red cedar you're talking about. 
If it is not dried, you are probably talking $3.00 or less per bf.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2018)

Mark. said:


> I never have bought nor sold any cedar, nor any other wood product that I have sawed. Only after I have altered it from its original state. But I was ask to sell some, guess my touch ant what it use to be.



Funny you would say that -living where I do, when someone asks red cedar price I instantly think western red- then port orford or yellow. Eastern red is way down the list.


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 6, 2018)

https://sawlemill.com/rough-sawn-cedar-lumber-2


----------



## Mark. (Aug 6, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I just checked the price list at Rick Hearne's site and he is asking $4.00 per bf for dried aromatic cedar. This is the red cedar you're talking about.
> If it is not dried, you are probably talking $3.00 or less per bf.


Thank You for Your input. That is pretty much what I was thinking. I have some of this cedar that is 18" of all heart. that is the only boards I will come off of. Thanks again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bamafatboy (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey Mark, May I ask where Frog Eye Alabama is? I am in north Alabama, Limestone County, 20 minutes west of Huntsville.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 6, 2018)

It actually pops up in Google Keith. He's about 20 minutes north of Auburn, I looked him up once before, wife has relatives north of Tupelo, MS and I get back and forth out there occasionally. Did run past Auburn a couple times in my travels, and was within miles of him. Not a preferred route, as that side of Birmingham can be really ugly at the wrong time of day.


----------



## bamafatboy (Aug 7, 2018)

OK thanks, I have been to Auburn a few times myself. Not my favorite place to be either. One night we were coming back home from a visit and I made a wrong turn, it was late at night, and ended up in a very bad place. It was a wake up call, and after 20 minutes we got back on the internet.


----------



## Mark. (Aug 20, 2018)

To my Bama neighbor, You can find Frog Eye by the stars. Then again I may not be the star I think I am, so let's get it on a map. Alex City may be the way for You to look, highway 280 crosses highway 22. Look on 22 east from Alexander City. Wadley Al home of Southern Union community collage. At Wadley You will see the Talapossa River. That River runs through my property & on it is Frog Eye, population 33 if every one is home. O, down stream from Wadley. You think we can hold a reunion in Frog Eye? No one could find it unless, You look for the stars.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 20, 2018)

bamafatboy said:


> OK thanks, I have been to Auburn a few times myself. Not my favorite place to be either. One night we were coming back home from a visit and I made a wrong turn, it was late at night, and ended up in a very bad place. It was a wake up call, and after 20 minutes we got back on the internet.



Made me laugh Keith, internet. Makes it sound like you were traveling on your PC. Interstate is likely the one implied... Still not sure how you ended up in Chicago ("ended up in a very bad place.")


----------



## Mark. (Aug 21, 2018)

Chicago, no doubt a VERY BAD PLACE. & dangerous to!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 21, 2018)

Mark. said:


> Chicago, no doubt a VERY BAD PLACE. & dangerous to!



Only the Southside is really dangerous. I did a lot of consulting there over the years and never had an issue. Great restaurants.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 21, 2018)

www.heyjackass.com - Should anyone ever be interested in, or need the stats on how dangerous it is there. Great site, lots of interesting stats, can review previous years by simply changing the date in the URL.


----------



## Mark. (Aug 26, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Only the Southside is really dangerous. I did a lot of consulting there over the years and never had an issue. Great restaurants.


Man O Man. If I ever get to where I can find & navigate through the Forums, then maybe I can start to replie in a timely manor. Speaking of Chicago & the danger, I have found that I can find danger anywhere, the problem is when danger finds me. I worked a few K,B,I,Shows there. The Restrants are very good, my favorite one was, Two Egg. Can't keep my mouth shut, hope I don't get in trouble by talking out of place.


----------

